
Kronecker Product in Circuits - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Kronecker-Product-In-Circuits/
======
stared
As a shameless plug, if you want to visualize Kronecker product in circuits, I
wrote an open-source Vue-based tool for visualizing quantum states and
operators (with strong support for the tensor structure):

[https://github.com/Quantum-Game/bra-ket-vue](https://github.com/Quantum-
Game/bra-ket-vue)

There is an example of CNOT on the front page, you can create and visualize
other gates. Including Toffoli in a strange basis,
[https://twitter.com/QuantumGameIO/status/1231938026806353920](https://twitter.com/QuantumGameIO/status/1231938026806353920).

If you want to use that, I am happy to help. (All operations you mentioned are
easy implementable with BraKetVue + Quantum Tensors, so if you want to make an
interactive demo, it should be straightforward.)

~~~
prathyvsh
This is pretty nice! My first impulse was that could be visualized as a
boolean matrix. Good going.

------
vtomole
Unsurprisingly, this is applied for quantum circuits as well:
[https://vtomole.com/blog/2018/03/03/sd](https://vtomole.com/blog/2018/03/03/sd).
It's the most popular way of introducing quantum computation.

------
6gvONxR4sf7o
Does anyone have a geometric intuition for Kronecker products? Or even any
intuition for it? I've never been able to move beyond the formalism of it.

~~~
enriquto
If you think of a binary matrix as the adjacency matrix of a graph, the
kronecker product corresponds to the product of graphs, which is a 100%
geometrical construct.

If your matrix has arbitrary weigths, this is the "weighted" graph product,
where the weights of the edges are multiplied in the obvious manner (each edge
in the product graph comes from a pair of edges of each input graph, and its
weight is just the product of the two input weights).

